# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیرمعدل در کنکور 98

## Adamkhob

سلام
من میخوام کنکور98تجربی بدم ودانشجوهستم به نظرتون تاثیرمعدل درکنکور98مثبت است یاقطعی اگه قطعی باشه چنددرصد😕معدل نهایی سومم19/5ولی معدل پیشم17

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

والا ما از کجا بدونیم؟:/
ولی حالا تاثیرش هر چقدرم ک باشه..... خیلی مهم نیس
بهتره به این چیزا فکر نکنین و تمرکزتون رو ،رو درس بزارین

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام
> من میخوام کنکور98تجربی بدم ودانشجوهستم به نظرتون تاثیرمعدل درکنکور98مثبت است یاقطعی اگه قطعی باشه چنددرصد[emoji53]معدل نهایی سومم19/5ولی معدل پیشم17


اگر قرار باشه که تاثیر قطعی بدن ، که البته از نظر من احتمالش کمه ،
بعید می دونم که معدل نظام قدیم رو تاثیر قطعی بدن .
احتمالا مثل 97 تاثیر مثبت باشه برای همه ، 
چون قرار بود که هر وقت سه سال نهایی کشوری باشه ، تاثیر قطعی بشه ،
بنابراین 98 یا حتی بعد از اون هم ممکنه تاثیر مثبت باشه ، که برای رشته های تاپ هیچ اهمیتی نداره ، لااقل در تجربی .

----------


## Adamkhob

Upp

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

آقا مثبته، تا وقتی که هر 3 سال نهایی برگزار نشه مثبته...

----------


## Adamkhob

Up :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

یه مقاله من توی یه سایت دیدم که رئیس آموزش وپرورش گفته بود که سال دوازدهم نهایی هست وقطعا سازمان سنجش رومتقاعد میکنیم که سوابق روتاثیر بدیم...
اخه قراره نهایی ها رو الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن ومثلا امنیت روبالاببرن :Yahoo (113): 
دیگه نمیدونم نظام قدیم هم تاثیرمیدن یانه!!!

پ.ن:خدایییییش توبامعدل 19/5توفکرمعدلی!! :Yahoo (113): بشین بخون جان خودت

----------


## Dean

> یه مقاله من توی یه سایت دیدم که رئیس آموزش وپرورش گفته بود که سال دوازدهم نهایی هست وقطعا سازمان سنجش رومتقاعد میکنیم که سوابق روتاثیر بدیم...
> اخه قراره نهایی ها رو الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن ومثلا امنیت روبالاببرن
> دیگه نمیدونم نظام قدیم هم تاثیرمیدن یانه!!!
> 
> پ.ن:خدایییییش توبامعدل 19/5توفکرمعدلی!!بشین بخون جان خودت


سوال تشریحی رو چجور میخان الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن
-----
اینکه معدلو واس نظام قدیمیا هم تاثیر بدن(قطعی) ظلم بزرگی به بچه هاست... من فک نمیکنم همچین کاری کنن..من فکر میکنم مثل دیپلمه های 84 به قبل تاثیر ندن

----------


## Adamkhob

Up

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> سوال تشریحی رو چجور میخان الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن
> -----
> اینکه معدلو واس نظام قدیمیا هم تاثیر بدن(قطعی) ظلم بزرگی به بچه هاست... من فک نمیکنم همچین کاری کنن..من فکر میکنم مثل دیپلمه های 84 به قبل تاثیر ندن


تا ابد مثبته، شک نکنین، این یارو برا خودش حرفی زده، تصمیم گیرنده این نیست که، سازمان سنجشه که اونم دیوان عدالت اداری حجتو بهش تمام کرده، تا وقتی که هر 3 سال نهایی نشه نمی شه اثر قطعی داد و اینم با توجه به وضعیت آموزش و پرورش فعلا غیرممکنه

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

چیز مهمی نیست  :Yahoo (3):  روز کنکورت بهترین خودت باش ...دیگه این چیزا به کَبِدِتَم نیست

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> سوال تشریحی رو چجور میخان الکترونیکی تصحیح کنن
> -----
> اینکه معدلو واس نظام قدیمیا هم تاثیر بدن(قطعی) ظلم بزرگی به بچه هاست... من فک نمیکنم همچین کاری کنن..من فکر میکنم مثل دیپلمه های 84 به قبل تاثیر ندن



منظورازالکترونیکی این نیست که کامپیوتر بیاد برگه روتصحیح کنه بلکه اول برگه دانش آموز ثبت کامپیوترمیشه وازش عکس گرفته میشه بعدش مصحح تصحیحش میکنه یعنی مثلا آموزش وپرورش تهران نگاه میکنه که برگه اولیه با برگه تصحیح شده توسط مصحح هم خوانی داشته باشه یعنی چیزی توش اضافه یاکم نشده باشه ...که ازنظرمن بازم اینجوری خیلی راحت میشه دست توبرگه برد وتقلب زد.بیخیال .اینا روجدی نگیرید .هر روزیه حرف میزنن...موفق باشین

----------


## Adamkhob

Up

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> Up


فک کنم حرفای من کلا روت تاثیری نداشت  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (2):  کلا آدم استرسی هستی داداش...بیخیال معدل شو :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> چیز مهمی نیست  روز کنکورت بهترین خودت باش ...دیگه این چیزا به کَبِدِتَم نیست


کبدو خیلی خوب اومدی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> منظورازالکترونیکی این نیست که کامپیوتر بیاد برگه روتصحیح کنه بلکه اول برگه دانش آموز ثبت کامپیوترمیشه وازش عکس گرفته میشه بعدش مصحح تصحیحش میکنه یعنی مثلا آموزش وپرورش تهران نگاه میکنه که برگه اولیه با برگه تصحیح شده توسط مصحح هم خوانی داشته باشه یعنی چیزی توش اضافه یاکم نشده باشه ...که ازنظرمن بازم اینجوری خیلی راحت میشه دست توبرگه برد وتقلب زد.بیخیال .اینا روجدی نگیرید .هر روزیه حرف میزنن...موفق باشین


دقیقا، هر روز یه حرفی می زنن و عمل هم نمی کنن بهش، فقط گند می زنن تو روحیه ی داوطلبا، اینا 15 ساله می خوان کنکورو حذف کنن، بی خیال این حرفا بشیمو و سرمونو بندازیم پایین درسمونو بخونیم بهتره

----------


## Adamkhob

Up

----------


## alibabaei

من که امیدی ندارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## محمدجواد76

دوستان عزیزم برین به سایت نشر دریافت و اونجا اخرین اخبار رو بخونید

*کمپین داوطلبان کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ برای آگاه سازی مسئولان و نماینگان محترم مجلس درباره‌ی تاثیر معدل در کنکور
روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید*


Flagyl for cheap - Cheapest price, Approved Pharmacy

----------


## Dr.arash123

> دوستان عزیزم برین به سایت نشر دریافت و اونجا اخرین اخبار رو بخونید
> 
> *کمپین داوطلبان کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ برای آگاه سازی مسئولان و نماینگان محترم مجلس درباره‌ی تاثیر معدل در کنکور
> روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید*
> 
> 
> Flagyl for cheap - Cheapest price, Approved Pharmacy


تو هم دلت خوشه

----------


## barok

امتحان تشریحی الکترونیکی نمیشه یعنی فعلا غیر ممکنه

----------

